# Problème de compilation avec LaTeX

## gripoche

Bonjour,

J'ai une gentoo 1.4 et tetex-1.0.7-r10 et je n'arrive pas a "compiler" correctement mes fichiers .tex. J'avais une 1.2 et tetex-1.0.7-r9 avant et c'était la même chose. Par ailleurs, ces fichiers compilent parfaitement sous Debian 3.0 et LFS 2.4.

La seule différence que j'ai réussi à isoler entre ces deux distributions est la version du package French. Debian et LFS n'utilisent que Babel alors que Gentoo utilise Babel combiné au package de B. Gaulle (qui est meilleurs, mais si ça plante...).

Je copie ci-dessous un petit exemple simple qui fait planter LaTeX. 

Le problème vient du fait que le \footnote{} dans le titre de section n'est pas protégé. Cependant, c'est ce que générera LyX, et donc il ne suffit pas de dire, "y a qu'a rajoutter \protect devant \footnote", parce que dans un rapport de 80 pages, il y a beaucoup de cas plus compliqués que cela et je ne peux pas post-traiter tous les fichiers générés par LyX (de plus, ça ne résoudrait pas le problème de la prévisualisation dans LyX).

Si quelqu'un avait une solution, ça m'éviterait d'avoir à aller compiler mon LaTeX sur la machine du voisin, ça serait bien pratique :-)

S'il n'y a pas de solution en gardant le package de B. Gaulle, j'aimerais savoir comment éviter de l'utiliser (j'ai déjà essayé, mais sans succès...)

Merci d'avance,

Gabriel.

$ cat test.tex

\documentclass[10pt,french]{article}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage{a4wide}

\usepackage{babel}

\begin{document}

\title{Test LaTeX Français}

\section{Premier titre}

Un paragraphe.

\section{Deuxième titre\protect\footnote{Footnote en titre, ça plante}}

Un autre paragraphe\footnote{Footnote dans un paragraphe, pas de problèmes}.

\end{document}

$ latex test.tex

This is TeX, Version 3.14159 (Web2C 7.3.1)

(test.tex

LaTeX2e <2000/06/01>

Babel <v3.7h> and hyphenation patterns for american, french, german, ngerman, n

ohyphenation, loaded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/article.cls

Document Class: article 2000/05/19 v1.4b Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/size10.clo))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/fontenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/t1enc.def))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latin1.def))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/misc/a4wide.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/ntgclass/a4.sty))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/tools/array.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/misc/float.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/graphics/graphicx.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/graphics/keyval.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/graphics/graphics.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/graphics/trig.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/config/graphics.cfg)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/graphics/dvips.def)))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/french.ldf

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/french.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.def)

 -23- Extension : style french V4,05c -- 9 avril 1999 -- (B.Gaulle)

 -24- french.sty utilise dans ce document le codage de fonte T1.

 -25- french.sty affiche ici ses messages en 7-bits << \`a la TeX >>.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latexsym.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/ulasy.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/fenglish.sty))))

No file test.aux.

! Undefined control sequence.

\@ifNextNB #1#2#3->\let \@tempe

                                =#1\def \@tempa {#2}\def \@tempb {#3}\future...l.20 ...tre\footnote{L^^e0 ^^e7a devrait planter}}

?

----------

## Jean-Francois

Pas de probleme ici sur gentoo 1.2

voila le detail de la compilation...

bash-2.05a$ latex test.tex 

This is TeX, Version 3.14159 (Web2C 7.3.1)

(test.tex

LaTeX2e <2000/06/01>

Babel <v3.7h> and hyphenation patterns for american, french, german, ngerman, n

ohyphenation, loaded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/article.cls

Document Class: article 2000/05/19 v1.4b Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/size10.clo))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/fontenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/t1enc.def))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/inputenc.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latin1.def))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/misc/a4wide.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/ntgclass/a4.sty))

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/french.ldf

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/french.sty

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel/babel.def)

 -23- Extension : style french V4,05c -- 9 avril 1999 -- (B.Gaulle)

 -24- french.sty utilise dans ce document le codage de fonte T1.

 -25- french.sty affiche ici ses messages en 7-bits << \`a la TeX >>.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/latexsym.sty)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/ulasy.fd)

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/french/base/fenglish.sty)))) (test.aux) [1] (test.aux) )

Output written on test.dvi (1 page, 676 bytes).

Transcript written on test.log.

----------

## gripoche

Oups,

Desole, mais j'ai justement mis la version du fichier qui marchait (avec le \protect)

Voici la version qui ne marche pas:

\documentclass[10pt,french]{article}

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}

\usepackage{a4wide}

\usepackage{babel}

\begin{document}

\title{Test LaTeX Français}

\section{Premier titre}

Un paragraphe.

\section{Deuxième titre\footnote{Footnote en titre, ça plante}}

Un autre paragraphe\footnote{Footnote dans un paragraphe, pas de problèmes}.

\end{document}

Merci de reessayer.

Gabriel.

----------

## pat

Hello,

j'ai testé la version qui plante, sur mon portable avec gentoo 1.2 et tetex 1.0.7-r10.

Rien à faire, mais en autant tous les options et les packages, dans ce cas j'obtiens:

```
This is TeX, Version 3.14159 (Web2C 7.3.1)

(test3.tex

LaTeX2e <2000/06/01>

Babel <v3.7h> and hyphenation patterns for american, french, german, ngerman, n

ohyphenation, loaded.

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/article.cls

Document Class: article 2000/05/19 v1.4b Standard LaTeX document class

(/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/base/size10.clo))

No file test3.aux.

! Argument of \@sect has an extra }.

<inserted text>

                \par

l.11 ...footnote{Footnote en titre, ^^e7a plante}}

```

J'ai tester le fichier sur mon desktop au bureau (RedHat 7.1 avec Web2C 7.3 et le package french installé), même problème   :Sad: 

J'ai tenté de contourné le problème en renomant les dossiers /usr/share/texmf/tex/french et /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/babel, mais cela n'a rien donner   :Sad: 

Si vous pouvez le compiler avec succès chez votre collègue, pouvez-vous vérifier quel version de TeX il utilise ?

Désolé...

----------

